# what is it. this should be easy for the guru's



## chippin-in (Mar 11, 2012)

I received this in a box of misc wood pieces. I think its padauk, but not sure. Can anyone tell me for sure? 
Thanks
Robert 

[attachment=2793]
[attachment=2794]
[attachment=2795]
[attachment=2796]


----------



## arkie (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks more like bubinga to me. Padauk is generally red-orange clear through when first cut.



chippin-in said:


> I received this in a box of misc wood pieces. I think its padauk, but not sure. Can anyone tell me for sure?
> Thanks
> Robert


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 11, 2012)

Yessir, I believe you nailed it. I looked at some pics of bubinga the other night and it didnt look like what I had. Maybe it was bad lighting, but now as I look at it on the hobbithouse link its dead on.

Thanks
Robert


----------

